# African violets



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I came across a cute miniature African violet the other day and thought it might look nice in the tank I'm building. Would it do well in with leucs?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)




----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

African violets do best with hight light. I have had two in my tanks and they have done well, except they stopped blooming a couple weeks after putting them in and haven't bloomed since. I think they got overwatered, because the woman at the greenhouse near me said they don't do to well with lots of water. But don't quote me on this, i have only had two (orchids are my specialty)


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Dont forget miniture are basically from bonzai effect.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Umm... bull$hit.

The one in my pic is in a vining miniature.

I've got dozens of different species of miniatures that grow true to form (snip a leaf, get it started, that plant grows small too).

Now... having said that. The miniatures *will* get bigger in a vivarium than they will on a windowsill.

Name a plant that won't though (beyond moss).

s


Ryan said:


> Dont forget miniture are basically from bonzai effect.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

african violets will get very leggy and weak in humidity over 35%, but will grow prolifically just like any plant in a viv.

Also i know that the standard african violets have to grow to fill the pot that they are in before they will bloom. all the ones that i have stop blooming for a season and few years when i repot the untill they grow to fill the space they have. never worked with the dwarf variety, but i am sure that it is a very similar plant.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

What if you plant it in a pot? Do you think that would work?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

Some one correct me if im wrong but I know that when i water my mom's African Violets she always tells me to keep the water off the leaves because they cant tolerate it or it buns them or something. After all isint that why they have those special pots for them :? . Wont the condensation on the leaves accumulate and cause the same efefct as if you spryed them or watered their leaves?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

The special pots just work. They're "self watering pots" and really have nothing to do with the leaves.

I've soaked my leaves to no ill effect to the plant.

Seems to be a misconceived rumor (as everyone mentions it).

s


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Water*

I wonder if it is the type of water? I have seen AF damaged by water getting on the leaves, but it was tap water. Could the 'burning' on the leaves be caused by chemicals in tap water?

Melis


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Water*

Possibly - we have well water.

s


melissa68 said:


> I wonder if it is the type of water? I have seen AF damaged by water getting on the leaves, but it was tap water. Could the 'burning' on the leaves be caused by chemicals in tap water?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

the reason you dont want to get water on the leaves is because the drops will act like a lense and focus the sun onto the leaf and burn it. violets like bright indirect sun, but they will wilt and burn easily in full sunlight. i always water mine at night before i go to bed so i dont have to worry about it =)


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'll try it in the tank. It didn't have a tag on it and wasn't in bloom, so the color will be a surprise once it does. I plan to have my tank very well lit, so hopefully it will do well.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

Here is a pic. of one that has been in my azureus tank for about six months. The thing grows out of control; I always have to cut it back. Did some today and stuck the cut leaves in the dirt to see if they will root.
The roots grow all up the back wall of the tank.
Anyways here are some pics.
ADAM


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

Could u re-post the pics dont show
Thx


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

here you go.
ADAM


----------

